# ND Game Warden Misconduct



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Anyone know what is up with this ad in the Dakota Shopper?

NOTICE... This private organization is seeking facts about ND Game Warden misconduct. If you have information of any questionable behavior, please reply to this notice. Include specifics of incident, dates, warden involved and a way to contact you. Send responses to PO Box XXXX, Grand Forks, ND 58206.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Duck Poachers Inc.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Duck poachers inc.????whats that?


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

In the last couple years I have seen a similar ad regarding FWS. Someone trying to find ways to make these folks look bad. I don't remember if anyone took credit for the FWS ad.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Someone has an ax to grind!! Just my opinion!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

A friend of mine that farms my Galesburg (sp??) is upset with a game warden. Apparently he has witnessed the GW flying down his section lines "like a bat out of hell" and harassing some of his guests. But he did end the conversation by saying "at least he is out here doing his job."

Some professions will always have "haters" after them. I know people that still ***** about the policeman that gave them a MIP 15 years ago! :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

It's probably one of those dumb-*** deer poachers from earlier this season!


----------

